# Internet Disconnecting and Reconnecting



## Jokerz10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to this website/forum, also only average with technological terms (Like DSL, ethernet cables etc.) so please bear with me if I don't understand. I have this problem with my internet connection, it runs fine, but after like 10-20 minutes It'll disconnect very quickly and reconnect about 5-6 seconds later (but if I'm in a game or chat it wont matter because it'll interrupt it anyway so I'll have to reconnect), I've looked and found alot of solutions, but none have worked for me so far. This also happens on another computer that I have, so it is not just my computer, the DSL cable is plugged in and the light is green, the internet light is also on and so is the power. So I have no idea what to do.

Router Info : CenturyLink ZyXEL PK5001Z
Security : WPA2-Personal(AES)
Picture : http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41cf+-MngXL._SL500_SS500_.jpg
If I'm missing more please tell me.

Methods I've tried (All of which have not worked)
1: Plugging directly in with an ethernet cable into the router from my computer, same results
2 : Going Wireless, same thing.
3 : Logging into the router via my browser and changing the security setting to the one which it should be (It was set to WPA+WPA2-Personal but its only WPA2-Personal(AES)
4 : Releasing and renewing the modem to refresh it from the config page
5 : Rebooting
6 : Changing DSL cables, and also trying different sockets for the cables in the house.
7 : Resetting to default Factory settings via config page/Pushing the reset button on the back of the router
8 : Moving the router elsewhere (I.E 1 floor from where I am)

Any help appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect a hardware fault (ie: modem or router) or an ISP issue.

If you have a seperate modem and router, you can connect the PC directly to the modem. If the problem persists as that point, it's the modem or an ISP issue. Both of which you will likely need to contact the ISP to investigate (unless you own your own modem).


----------



## Jokerz10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dogg said:


> I'd suspect a hardware fault (ie: modem or router) or an ISP issue.
> 
> If you have a seperate modem and router, you can connect the PC directly to the modem. If the problem persists as that point, it's the modem or an ISP issue. Both of which you will likely need to contact the ISP to investigate (unless you own your own modem).


I was hoping it wouldn't have to resort to calling the support, as usually it is useless. That's why I prefer asking online with other people. :sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not much you can do after you eliminate the router. Even if someone walks you through all the steps to confirm it's an ISP signal level (for example), you will still need to call the ISP to investigate. They aren't likely to take your explanation of the problem, so it's a waste of time. No offense meant, but once you know it's an ISP issue (ie: modem or connection), it's best to just get the ISP involved and let them resolve the issue. It typically doesn't reduce resolution time if you know the exact problem or not.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi is it just one computer affected or do you have other computers in the household which all suffer the same problem?


----------



## Jokerz10 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi is it just one computer affected or do you have other computers in the household which all suffer the same problem?


All of them have the same effect.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Dogg that contacting the ISP is the best course of action since all computers are affected they will be able to test the signal to the modem and do line quality tests.


----------



## Millertyme (Oct 26, 2012)

After multiple trips from the Centurylink team to fix my problem......I have solved my issue. I had DSL installed a month ago and have had Internet disconnects every 15 to 16 minutes from day 1. After all new lines to my house....3 different new modems....and 5 different ports at the phone company, I still had the same problem. I could watch my modem stats for IPV4 uptime and it would count up to 15 to 16 minutes and then it would reset and start back over from 1 second. At the same time this happened I would lose my internet connection...but my DSL signal stayed on. It is the same problem that I have seen over and over on the internet with people playing different online games and getting disconnected with the PK5001z modem. The fix was to replace this modem with an older stlye 660 modem. My internet works like a charm now!!!! Obviously Zytel needs a firmware update for this modem to shut off the IPV4 uptime counter to fix this problem. As this is one of their newest modems in service, there is still no firmware upgrade as of yet. I really like the modem and would like to use it again so PLEASE update the firmware in this modem soon!!


----------

